# Anyone have good pictures...



## JBI (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello All. Does anyone have any good pictures of OS&Y valves with chain-lock? There are tons of pics of monitoring switches out there, but chain-lock are hard to find... Please either post here or send to my e-mail at jdrobysh@yahoo.com Thanks in advance, JBI


----------



## mark handler (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## mark handler (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## JBI (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Mark. Keep em coming if you got em...


----------



## jpranch (Feb 19, 2011)

JBI, 3 day weekend.You know... darn government workers. Don't have OSY Valve but have some from last week that would be a repeat of Roade Island. Station night club. Give me a few weeks (months?) until it's over and I can send pictures. Wow! What a week.


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2011)

Would you like a piv with a Knox shooter???


----------



## jar546 (Feb 19, 2011)

We had that setup on a building but the locks were break away and if you hit them hard enough, even with the butt end of a 2 way radio, they would open and allow us to close the risers if we had a broken sprinkler head and needed to shut down that area while the fix was made.


----------



## JBI (Feb 19, 2011)

One of my colleagues is putting a new course together and wanted a 'good old-fashioned' chain and padlock example for a slide in the powerpoint. Thanks for the input so far guys/gals.

BTW, if anyone has any good shots of footings or foundation walls with snow or ice on them they would be appreciated as well (for a different course...)


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know why the center picture will not display  the link is:

http://image62.webshots.com/162/1/35/70/526313570sArcmp_fs.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## jpranch (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice looking Tyvek job too


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2011)

JBI

Send me a Private Message with an email address, It seems I can't upload images anymore to the site.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 19, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> It seems I can't upload images anymore to the site.


Still works for me, how are you trying to do this Mark?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't load as attachments, not as a reference


----------

